#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Тибетский >  > > >  >  >  Библиотека буддийских текстов и перевод Канона

## Центр Риме

Дорогие друзья! Созданная в 2005 году при благословении Его Святейшества Кьябже Ринпоче открытая библиотека тибетских текстов продолжает успешно развиваться. 
Создание библиотеки в 2007 поддержал Его Святейшество Богдо Геген Ринпоче. 
Ринпоче поставил задачу сделать общедоступными фонды трех библиотек:
1. Государственной библиотеки Монголии
2. Библиотеки трудов и архивов Института Востоковедения АН РФ
3. Библиотеки Дхармсалы

Для решения этой задачи разработана программа оптического распознавания тибетского текста.
В результате применения этой программы и помощи библиотеки КИБИ и TBRC сделаны общедоступными более 5 миллионов страниц текстов на тибетском, санскрите, пали и европейских языках.
В целом это примерно треть фондов библиотеки Дхармсалы.

Для решения задач второго этапа разрабатывается програмный комплекс управления контентом бибилотеки
В него входят:
1. Программа распознавания печатного, рукописного и поврежденного текста на тибетском, санскрите и западных языках
2. Программа пословного подстрочного перевода с тибетского и пали
3. База даных

Как результат применения этого программного комплекса становится реальной задачи увеличения открытых фондов бибилотеки
за счет тибетских рукописных текстов и подготовки к переводу Канона на русский и английский язык.

На эту задачу получено рекомендательное письмо профессора Турмана, также развивается сотрудничество с Питерским Университетом и Институтом Ласей Линг (www.dharmadownload.org)

Будем рады любому участию. Готовы обсудить и помочь вам с вашим проектом.
Приглашаем подумать вместе как можно организовать сотрудничество по редактированию словаря терминов на тибетском и пали.
В настоящее время в базе данных собрано около 30 словарей. Отредактировано около 11 000 статей. 
Если у вас есть желание помочь материально - мы готовы обсудить целевое использование средств и отчетность.

С уважением
Московский Дхарма Центр Риме
Александр Строганов

----------

Aion (19.05.2014), Алик (19.05.2014), Гошка (23.05.2014), Мингалаба (22.05.2014), Пема Ванчук (19.05.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (19.05.2014)

----------


## Центр Риме

Намасте _/\_ 
Немного новостей по проекту. 
Начали редактирование подстрочного словаря пали. 
такой словарь позволит получить подстрочный пословный перевод палийского текста с учетом грамматики.
Такой словарь уже создан и работает для тибетского текста
http://www.dharmabook.ru
каждое тибетское слово ведет на словарную статью
Присоединяйтесь к команде :Smilie:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Намасте _/\_ 
> Немного новостей по проекту. 
> Начали редактирование подстрочного словаря пали. 
> такой словарь позволит получить подстрочный пословный перевод палийского текста с учетом грамматики.
> Такой словарь уже создан и работает для тибетского текста
> например
> http://www.dharmabook.ru//ocr/ocr.ph...-A-KARCHAK.txt
> каждое тибетское слово ведет на словарную статью
> Присоединяйтесь к команде


Поздновато. И не надо было первый раз переводить словарные статьи с помощью автоматического перевода и тем самым уродовать.
Онлайн-словарь работает вполне себе спокойно уже как полтора-года на сайте dharmalib.ru и пополняется словарями.

----------


## Центр Риме

Поступил вопрос как пользоваться словарем
1. Вы можете перевести текст с помощью подстрочного переводчика.
Для этого на любой странице сайта www.buddism.ru в верхнем левом окне есть окошко. 
вставляете в него текст через буфер обмена, выбираете в меню рядом : словарный разбор
Если нужно перевести одно слово выбираете "Dictionary search" 
2. можно разместить текст на нашем сайте, тогда он будет переведен целиком

3. Можно скачать текстовую базу словарей и использовать через базу данных или программу перевода к который вы привыкли. 
если нужна помощь в конвертации и изготовлении словаря в формате вашей программы - пишите в личку.

по поводу перевода словаря Эрика Пенатсанга автоматическим переводчиком.
Словарь в базе также есть и в оригинале.
Редактирование словаря Эрика ведется, отредактировано около 3000 часто встречающихся статей из 90 000 
Присоединяйтесь и обменивайтесь словарями. Все словари которые мы подготовили есть в открытом доступе.

Почему нужно обмениваться словарями. 
Редактирование словарей это тяжелый труд. Часто переводчик за свою жизнь успевает отредактировать один словарь. 
Вместе это сделать легче. На сегодня не существует лингвистической программы и метода автоматического составления словарной статьи
Вместе веселее :Smilie: 

о конструктивной критике: 
"Конструктивная критика - критика, в которой говорится не что плохо, а что и как сделать лучше. Например, "Отлично! А вот это, мне кажется, можно сделать так, будет надежнее!" - или: «Да, спасибо, это было красиво и эффективно. Кажется, будет еще лучше, если вот на будущее ты обратишь внимание на это и то. Что думаешь?» или «Это было замечательно, а вот это, на мой взгляд, можно сделать лучше. Мне это видится, например, так…»
То есть: "Что хорошо, что изменить или добавить, чтобы получить требуемый результат".
Если вы не знаете, что подсказать и как помочь человеку, которого вы собираетесь критиковать - не делайте этого."
источник: http://www.psychologos.ru/articles/v...ivnaya_kritika

----------


## Карма Палджор

Наверное исчезла свежая кровь и проекты стали постепенно загибаться.

----------

Йонтен Цо (23.05.2014), Нико (19.05.2014)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> по поводу перевода словаря Эрика Пенатсанга автоматическим переводчиком.


Этим словарём и в английском-то варианте невозможно пользоваться, боюсь представить, что будет после автоматического перевода.

----------

Ашвария (20.05.2014), Нико (19.05.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Редактирование словарей это тяжелый труд. Часто переводчик за свою жизнь успевает отредактировать один словарь. 
> Вместе это сделать легче. На сегодня не существует лингвистической программы и метода автоматического составления словарной статьи
> Вместе веселее


Редактирование вообще тяжкий труд. Как и перевод, впрочем. С помощью автопереводчиков -- не покатит. 

Приходится до сих пор опираться на живых.

----------

Алик (19.05.2014), Карма Палджор (19.05.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (19.05.2014)

----------


## Центр Риме

О задаче программного управления бибилиотекой.

1. основная задача программы это создание базы знаний.
Такая база позволяет предоставить инструменты для перевода, исследования, практики, сохранения и распространения учения.
Очевидно что программный поиск слова по базе данных эффективнее чем поиск по бумажному словарю.
В практике перевода использование перевода слов и выражений по шаблону позволяет сосредоточится на понимании и правильном переводе
тех фраз в тексте, который действительно имеет другой перевод. Как правило более 96 процентов описывается основным значением переводимого слова.
В текстах практик, которые изначально рассчитаны на неискушенного читателя, практически во всем тексте используется основное значение слова.

Таким образом нет необходимости каждый раз переводить слово бодхисаттва или сансара. Мы можем заменить его во всем тексте.
База знаний позволяет также предъявить все тексты которые содержат определение и комментарии на значение термина и все случаи его употребления.
Например в электронном тексте Ринчен Термдзо легко найти все практики определенных божеств.

Очевидно что эта работа вторична по отношению к самому размещению текстов в открытом доступе и переводу их в юникод. Создано уже много поисковых систем которые работают 
с текстом в интернете и в базах данных.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> В практике перевода использование перевода слов и выражений по шаблону позволяет сосредоточится на понимании и правильном переводе
> тех фраз в тексте, который действительно имеет другой перевод. Как правило более 96 процентов описывается основным значением переводимого слова.


Если вы говорите про тибетский, то это контекстно зависимый язык. Поэтому выделить "основное значение" слова вы не сможете. Вдобавок там есть большое количество нюансов, которое вы не учитываете. Команда Эрика до сих пор работает над словарем. В том числе над словарными статьями, которые уже были составлены. Просьбе не писать того, в чем не особо разбираетесь.




> В текстах практик, которые изначально рассчитаны на неискушенного читателя, практически во всем тексте используется основное значение слова.


Опять сказки. Тексты практик рассчитаны на разных читателей, а не только на неискушенных. Перестаньте выдумывать.




> Таким образом нет необходимости каждый раз переводить слово бодхисаттва или сансара. Мы можем заменить его во всем тексте.


И изуродовать текст. Заменить некий термин в тексте может каждый. Но понять  в каком контексте в том или ином месте всё используется.... Извините, насмешили.




> Например в электронном тексте Ринчен Термдзо легко найти все практики определенных божеств.


Не все. Ринчхен Тердзё (а не Термдзо) не включает большое количество текстов. А те что включены, иногда представляют собой выдержки из некоторых циклов терма, не включая их полностью. Если бы вы шутки ради сравнили те тексты что там есть с собственно циклами терма, которые в ринчхен тердзё присутствуют, то увидели бы это. Но видно не судьба

Опять пустые слова ни о чем.
И кстати, если уж на то пошло, то Богдо Геген и другие мастера вряд ли вам давали разрешение на взятие того, что плохо лежит. В этом плане ваш сайт уже засветился весьма хорошо. А также засветился в словах, что не подкреплены действиями, нарушенных обязательствах по отношению к другим лицам и пр. и др.

----------

Нико (19.05.2014)

----------


## Центр Риме

Позиция бибилиотеки по вопросам авторского права.
В том случае, когда к нам обращаются авторы, которые против размещения их материалов мы эти материалы удаляем. 
Если такие обращения поступают от посредников, то рассматриваем по обстоятельствам.
В случае нарушения нами законодательства, зафиксированного официальными органами, мы выполняем 
указания этих официальных органов. 

От себя добавлю. На мой взгляд продажа материалов связанных с Дхармой куда менее этична чем их свободное распространение.
Поэтому с авторами настаивающими на копирайтах расстаемся без сожаления.

То что мы предлагаем - это работа в рамках принципа открытого кода по лицензии GPL
Это принцип открытости всех результатов разработки для использования в некоммерческих и коммерческих целях
с указанием авторства разработки.
http://www.gnu.org/copyleft/gpl.html

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Ринчхен Тердзё (а не Термдзо)


Это, попрошу, у кого как  :Smilie:  У нас Хтэрмдзод.

----------


## Тензин Таши

Жуткое дело. Создаётся стойкое впечатление, что в буддийском коммьюнити друзей или, скажем, партнёров просто нет. Все другу другу враги, критики. Что не так?

----------


## Нико

" Я сам себе библиотекарь".  :Mad:   Да, жуть.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Позиция бибилиотеки по вопросам авторского права.
> В том случае, когда к нам обращаются авторы, которые против размещения их материалов мы эти материалы удаляем. 
> Если такие обращения поступают от посредников, то рассматриваем по обстоятельствам.
> В случае нарушения нами законодательства, зафиксированного официальными органами, мы выполняем 
> указания этих официальных органов.


Взятие того что не дано и вдобавок без разрешения автора или издательства (чем всегда славился сайт) - это фактически воровство. Как бы вы для себя это ни называли.




> Что касается нарушения обязательств и договоров. 
> О чем идет речь? Возможно было взаимо непонимание? Лично я могу ошибаться. Поэтому стараюсь реже обещать.


Было ясное понимание пустословия представителей вашего центра.




> Если есть сведения о моем непорядочном поведении - пишите в личке.


Зачем же в личке? Зачем скрывать? Здесь. Никаких закулисных разговоров с вами вести не намерен.
Тем более что с позиции вашего центра потом всё переигрывается. Что было также не раз

----------

Нико (19.05.2014)

----------


## Центр Риме

Существование библиотек всегда было сложным вопросом для издательств. 
Можно ли дать почитать книгу которую вы купили?
Скольким людям?

Соответственно позиция издательств это полное закрытие интернет бибилотек и
перенесение всего контента во внутригосударственную платную библиотечную сеть
Позиция библиотек это принесение пользы обществу от свободного распространения информации и возможности самообразования. 

На мой личный взгляд позиция общества приоритетна. На сайте ежедневно более 2500 тысяч человек скачивают более 30 гигабайт материалов по Дхарме.
Конечно кто-то недоволен. Но основное недовольство выражается в форме - "Че за помойка почему все свалено в кучу! Ничего не найдешь!"
Стараемся как можем :Smilie:  не обессудте :Smilie:  Лучше помогите разобраться :Smilie: 

А вот все мысли по поводу моего личного морального облика  - это точно в личку :Smilie:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> То что мы предлагаем - это работа в рамках принципа открытого кода по лицензии GPL
> Это принцип открытости всех результатов разработки для использования в некоммерческих и коммерческих целях
> с указанием авторства разработки.
> http://www.gnu.org/copyleft/gpl.html


Кстати, скажите, пожалуйста, где находится официальный репозиторий с последней версией кода вашей программы для OCR?

----------


## Центр Риме

День добрый!
По программе распознавания.
Исходный код и саму программу можно скачать по адресу http://www.dharmabook.ru/ocrlib/
Исходники http://www.dharmabook.ru/ocrlib/SOURCE_CODE/  там же и версия программы для MacOS X
Для распознавания можно присылать текст нам http://www.dharmabook.ru/ocr/index.php
Распознавание бесплатное, когда закачиваете текст, обязательно сообщите письмом название текста. Адрес gomde(dog)mail.ru
или напишите в личку.

По пользовательской версии.
Пользовательская версия требует работы с пользователями. 
В основном это вопрос психологии пользователя а не собственно разработки.
Поэтому разработка сосредоточена на серверной версии. 
На сегодня распознано и размещено в открытом доступе около 100 000 страниц
Это такие издания как Кангьюр, Тенгьюр, собрания сочинений Мипама Ринпоче, книги библиотеки КИБИ

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.05.2014)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Как обычно. Воз и ныне там. Как несколько лет назад был разговор о пользовательской версии и корректной версии под винды, так оно и остановилось.

Стандартная ситуация. Снова нет тех кто хочет работать, бо разбежались по другим сайтам и проектам. Или не выдержали некорректный подход к работе. То есть как и написал выше - поиск новой свежей крови и виде тех лиц, что готовы пахать, таскать, копировать книги которые распространяются только для участников ретритов, книги, что издаются (и пофиг что потом работа типографии и редакции может не окупиться и новых книг может и не быть).

Браво, Александр (это ведь Александр?  :Smilie:  )

----------


## Центр Риме

Значит вопрос все таки о деньгах за продажу материалов Дхармы?

Мне кажется что этот вопрос нужно обсудить, может даже в отдельной теме.
Существует много указаний на то, что деньги за Учение Дхармы брать нельзя.
Можно получать подношения для поддержания тела, организации и развития Дхармы.
Такие подношения добровольны.

Получение фиксированной ставки за перевод также возможно. Особенно если переводчик не буддист.
К нам в библиотеку обращались переводчики, которые были недовольны размещением их переводов. 
Последний раз это было более 4 лет назад.
Если вы обнаружили свой перевод в нашей библиотеке и вы не согласны с его размещением - пишите, мы его уберем. 

Для того чтобы все могли получить доступ к оригиналу и составить свое собственное мнение о переводе,
в бибилотеке и работает программа распознавания текста и подстрочного пословного перевода и русской транслитерации.
Развитие этого направления позволяет читателям уменьшить количество и качество препятствий между ним и собственно Учителями Дхармы.
Понимание Дхармы само по себе нелегкий труд.


И да, меня зовут Александр Строганов.

От себя добавлю что очень благодарен за критику. Это позволяет лучше разобраться в сути проекта и собственной мотивации.
В тоже время еще раз необходимо напомнить о принципе конструктивной крититки.
Может настанет день когда мы с досточтимым Карма Палджор будем не только в одной лодке, но и грести в одну сторону :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Получение фиксированной ставки за перевод также возможно. Особенно если переводчик не буддист.


Почему невозможно? У издательств существует фиксированная ставка за перевод. Иногда сами переводчики назначают свою ставку. Это работа, в конце концов. Если человек -- буддийский переводчик, и ему никто не платит за его переводы, он уйдёт на другую работу, и всё.

----------


## Центр Риме

О переводах. 
Основной задачей разработки программного обеспечения для перевода является снижение себестоимости затрат.
На долю человека должна остаться литературная обработка и сверка основного смысла текста.
Такая работа как согласование падежей и пословный перевод может быть автоматизирована.
При таком подходе во первых выигрывает общество в целом, во-вторых переводчик занят реально творческим трудом.
Как и во все времена автоматизация девальвирует ремесленный труд. Но еще раз повторю выигрывает общество в целом.

Что касается денег за перевод.
Как и в случае разработки программного обеспечения вопрос по какой лицензии выполнен перевод.
Если это коммерческая лицензия - значит это не Дхарма.

----------


## Нико

> О переводах. 
> Основной задачей разработки программного обеспечения для перевода является снижение себестоимости затрат.
> На долю человека должна остаться литературная обработка и сверка основного смысла текста.
> Такая работа как согласование падежей и пословный перевод может быть автоматизирована.
> При таком подходе во первых выигрывает общество в целом, во-вторых переводчик занят реально творческим трудом.
> Как и во все времена автоматизация девальвирует ремесленный труд. Но еще раз повторю выигрывает общество в целом.
> 
> Что касается денег за перевод.
> Как и в случае разработки программного обеспечения вопрос по какой лицензии выполнен перевод.
> Если это коммерческая лицензия - значит это не Дхарма.


А не задумывались о том, что автоматический перевод -- это надругательство над Дхармой? И почему "коммерческая лицензия -- это не Дхарма"? Наоборот, книги по Дхарме надо продавать, чтобы люди её больше ценили. Ведь это человеческий труд, усилия переводчиков, редакторов, корректоров, верстальщиков и издателей. Они получают от этого очень мало денег. На Дхарме мильоны не заработаешь. Вот что касается продажи древних тханок и т.п. -- совершенно другой вопрос.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Но еще раз повторю выигрывает общество в целом.


Спору нет, автоматизация перевода дело важное и полезное.

Но к сожалению, текущий уровень имеющихся программных продуктов не позволяет получить значительных преимуществ от машинного перевода. До сих пор гораздо легче переводить оригинальный текст напрямую, нежели править бессмыслицу, переведённую автоматически.

Было бы здорово разработать CAT-систему, оптимизированную для тибетского, желательно с возможностью централизованного хранения TM, создать нормальный тибетско-русский электронный словарь, хотя бы уровня Иллюминатора Тони Даффа, а потом на этой основе уже думать над программой для машинного перевода. Но к сожалению, учитывая количество людей в русскоязычных странах, в этом заинтересованных, даже описанное —это несбыточная мечта.

----------

Нико (20.05.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Спору нет, автоматизация перевода дело важное и полезное.
> 
> Но к сожалению, текущий уровень имеющихся программных продуктов не позволяет получить значительных преимуществ от машинного перевода. До сих пор гораздо легче переводить оригинальный текст напрямую, нежели править бессмыслицу, переведённую автоматически.
> 
> Было бы здорово разработать CAT-систему, оптимизированную для тибетского, желательно с возможностью централизованного хранения TM, создать нормальный тибетско-русский электронный словарь, хотя бы уровня Иллюминатора Тони Даффа, а потом на этой основе уже думать над программой для машинного перевода. Но к сожалению, учитывая количество людей в русскоязычных странах, в этом заинтересованных, даже описанное —это несбыточная мечта.


Очень правильно сказано. Я бы словарь Хопкинса на русский перевела, конечно, с командой. Это было бы супер полезно. За Тони Даффа тоже голосую.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.05.2014)

----------


## sergey

> Получение фиксированной ставки за перевод также возможно. Особенно если переводчик не буддист.





> Почему невозможно? У издательств существует фиксированная ставка за перевод. Иногда сами переводчики назначают свою ставку. Это работа, в конце концов. Если человек -- буддийский переводчик, и ему никто не платит за его переводы, он уйдёт на другую работу, и всё.


Нико, что-то ваш вопрос с цитатой не стыкуется.

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE    =sergey;667340]Нико, что-то ваш вопрос с цитатой не стыкуется.[/QUOTE]

К какой цитатой? Поясните

----------


## sergey

А вы сами не видите? )) Человек пишет: *возможно*, а вы возражаете: "Почему *невозможно*?"

----------


## Центр Риме

По программе перевода.
НА ПЕРВОМ ЭТАПЕ
Собран пословный словарь на 62 тысячи слов. отредактировано около 12 000 статей. 
http://www.dharmabook.ru/edit/media/allDict_rus.txt
На его основе работает пословный подстрочник для всего корпуса
http://www.dharmabook.ru///CORPUS/   (для перевода текста нажать на флажок RUS рядом с названием файла)
Править словарь можно прямо в тексте по хода процесса перевода.
Каждое слово ведет на полный список словарных статей (около 20 словарей). 
Также с помощью Питерского Университета собран большой материал по тибетской грамматике

ВТОРОЙ ЭТАП
Необходимо:  
1. Продолжить редактуру словаря.
2. Разработать способ грамматического разбора падежей и определения частей речи в предложении.
3. Сделать полно-текстовой поиск по корпусу.
4. Создать терминологический словарь на базе 16-ти томного санскрито-тибетского словаря Доктора Неги

Для реализации второго пункта необходимо подробно разобрать грамматику нескольких Сутр.
Например на примере текста Алмазной Сутры. Если кто может с этим помочь - это будет реальная и большая помощь.


По поводу того что машинный перевод это плохо.
Не понимать что написано в тексте - это плохо. Также очень плохо то что переведено меньше сотой процента.
Хорошо то, что переводчик может сосредоточится на сути вопроса а не поиску по словарям и рутинным операциям.
Реальная сложность в том, что в тибетском языке грамматика не всегда соблюдается в точности. Много сокращений, 
в поэтическом тексте строчки подгоняются в размер в ущерб грамматике. СОответственно при переводе 
часто нужно предположить гипотезу перевода, и уточнять ее по ходу перевода других предложений и подобных по смыслу фраз.

Как основу для грамматического разбора можно взять учебник Гольдштейна и лекции Хана в переводе А.Парибка
на их базе составили сводную таблицы грамматики с дополнительныма примерами

----------

Гошка (28.05.2014)

----------


## Нико

> А вы сами не видите? )) Человек пишет: *возможно*, а вы возражаете: "Почему *невозможно*?"


Значит, я не так прочла, извиняюсь тогда.

----------

sergey (21.05.2014)

----------


## Центр Риме

Думаю что любое достаточно крупное общественное событие вызывает неоднозначную реакцию. В подобном положении сейчас находятся все интернет-библиотеки.
Например:
«Заместитель министра культуры Г.П. Ивлиев посвятил своё выступление законотворческому процессу, направленному на поиск компромисса между необходимостью расширения доступа граждан к массивам научной и образовательной литературы и требованием правообладателей на получение справедливой компенсации при цифровом копировании их работ. Речь, в частности, шла об очередных поправках в статью 1275 Части 4 ГК РФ.» статья 04.12.2012  ПОПРАВКИ В СТ. 1275 ГК РФ: БАТАЛИИ ИЗДАТЕЛЕЙ И БИБЛИОТЕК НЕ УТИХАЮТ
http://www.copyright.ru/ru/news/main...5_popravki_GK/
На сегодня можно отцифровывать издания изданные 10 лет назад.

Еще раз повторю, что если есть обоснованное обращение авторов или переводчиков, то такие материалы мы удаляем.

Если есть желание высказать обвинение или порицание, то просьбы указывать на конкретные факты. Это поможет разобраться.
Конечно при большом желании библиотеку можно закрыть. Как впрочем и любое начинание.
Есть ли в этом смысл для сангхи? 
В абсолютном объеме спорных материалов немного, наша идея как раз и состоит в том чтобы увеличить количество материалов свободных от копирайтов.
Что касается исходных текстов то этот вопрос практически решается распознаванием, вопрос перевода литературной обработкой текста на основе оригинала.

Понятно что я не ангел, но готов разбираться на основе фактов. С досточтимым Палджором мы не общались несколько лет, поэтому удивлен что у него накопилось так много претензий ко мне.
Если с моей стороны можно как-то исправить положение то я готов. (В личку человек с личными претензиями писать не готов, а убиться головой об стену просьба не предлагать :Smilie:

----------


## Ануруддха

Друзья, просьба личное обсуждать лично.

----------


## Центр Риме

По программе словаря и переводах. 
Предлагаю продолжить обсуждение и найти общие возможности развития проекта переводов текстов и библиотеки.
Один из вариантов создания и редактуры словаря и программы грамматики это использование движка Википедии.
Викисловарь пали:
https://ru.wiktionary.org/wiki/%D0%9...B0%D0%BB%D0%B8
Не думаю что они дадут нам возможность ехпорта словаря из их базы данных. Можно будет скачать из HTML формата, но это хлопоты.

Все словари которые мы делаем доступны в виде текстовых файлов и в формате XML
Для редактуры словаря можно использовать программы офисных баз данных такие как Exel, Access, FileMaker
Основное это обмен результатами работы между разными группами и переводчиками.

По сути вопроса составления словарей. Для многих текстов употребление слов определяется контекстом и смыслом текста.
Поэтому можно говорить о основном смысле слова и его конкретном значении в тексте.
Для тибетского одно слова может иметь до 20-30 значений в контексте текста.
Му предлагаем создать систему, при которой гипотезу о конкретном значении слова можно подкрепить 
грамматическим разбором и контекстом употребления этого слова в корпусе текстов.

Поэтому порядок может быть такой.
Мы для начала делаем пословный перевод и разбор грамматики уже переведенных текстов. 
На этой основе делае словарь и программу для перевода всего корпуса

http://www.dharmabook.ru//ocr/ocr.ph...main_again.txt

такой же грамматический разбор есть для пали, но словарь пока небольшой - около тысячи слов. 
Для реального результата нужно около 10 000.
Словарь можно править непосредственно на HTML странице

----------

Гошка (28.05.2014)

----------


## Центр Риме

Буддийская библиотека

ПРОБЛЕМА
Одной из основополагающих задач современности является предотвращение
проявления насилия на международном и внутригосударственном уровне.
Запасов вооружения на земле на сегодня достаточно для того, чтобы несколько раз 
полностью уничтожить все живое на ее поверхности.
В современных межнациональных конфликтах геноциду подвергаются целые народы.
По разным оценкам только в России на протяжении двадцатого века от насилия, голода 
и вызванных социальными причинами болезней погибло около 120 миллионов человек. 
Это численность всего населения России в 1913 году.
Очевидно, что конфликты в 21 веке в случае использования современных средств массового 
уничтожения унесут жизни миллиардов.
Цифры такого рода столь чудовищны что сознание закрывает двери восприятия. 
Человек старается не думать о таких вещах. К сожалению это не помогает. 
Только все люди вместе могут решить эту проблему. Прежде всего потому,
что ее возникновение это не злая воля отдельных личностей, а проявление базовых
инстинктов вида Homo Sapiens - одного из самых успешных и жестоких видов на Земле.
Для того чтобы выжить как вид, мы должны изменить основы инстинктивного поведения, 
заменить их на осознанный этический выбор.

Одним из методов такого изменения является глобализация. Подчинение интересов малых групп интересу большинства снижает риск применения насилия в конфликтах между группами.

Другим методом является этическое воспитание.
Именно этика на личностном уровне определяет этический уровень государственных решений.
История многократно доказывала, что волю народа сломить невозможно, даже поставив его на грань
практически полного уничтожения. Эта воля является совокупностью нравственного выбора каждого человека.
В современном мире нашим самым большими нашими врагами является невежество, геноцид, фашизм и диктатура во всех ее проявлениях, коррупция, воровство и взяточничество.
Какой бы метод не использовался для борьбы с этими врагами, он должен привести к изменению фундаментальных этических установок каждого человека.

Большую значение как процессах глобализации, так и в этическом воспитании имеет развитие средств связи и межязыкового общения.
Понимание языка другого народа, знакомство с его культурой и историей помогает мирному решению 
межнациональных проблем как на государственном, так и на личностном уровне.

ЗАДАЧА
Главы практически всех буддийских традиций поддержали программу создания открытой буддийской библиотеки. Была поставлена задача сделать общедоступным все будийское наследие в объеме национальных библиотек Монголии, России и Индии. Общедоступность включает в себя свободное распространение и перевод на основные языки. 
Очевидно, что сама постановка подобного рода задачи возможно только в связи с развитием современных средств хранения, обработки и распространения информации.
Глобальность проблем с которыми столкнулось человечество в 20 веке диктует также и глобальный подход к их решению.

РЕШЕНИЕ
Первый этап
На первом этапе выполнения проекта создана программа распознавания восточного и иероглифического текста и собрано 12 000 книг и более 2 террабайтов медийных материалов.
Для реализации доступа разработан и реализован проект интернет портала www.buddism.ru

Второй этап.
На втором этапе необходимо организовать международную программу сотрудничества и обмена фондами электронных библиотек.
Одним из направлений проекта, который может иметь необходимую капитализацию и обладать достаточным ресурсом для решения задач второго этапа является разработка проекта искусственного интеллекта.

Такой проект может иметь достаточную пользу для страны, чтобы получить доступ к текстам в государственных библиотеках и заинтересовать международных участников.
Разработка искусственого интеллекта позволит также решить задачу перевода корпуса библиотеки на языки участников проекта.

Наиболее перспективными выглядят разработка функций различения, классификации и совершенствование оптического распознавания сложных обьектов.
Классификация взаимной смысловой связи только 20 тысяч понятий требует проверки более полумиллиарда прямых сочетаний. В реальном языке связей гораздо больше за счет учета взаимных  связей трех и более понятий.
При освоении родного языка этот процесс занимает более десяти лет.
При изучении иностранного языка возможности образования новых связей значительно ограничены.
При оптическом распознавания сложных обьектов, также должен выполняется объем вычислений не осуществимый при прямом сравнении с эталоном.

Другим решением задач второго этапа может быть прямое проявление доброй воли на уровне руководителей государств, обладающих фондами буддийской литературы в закрытых хранилищах.

ВЫГОДЫ РЕАЛИЗАЦИИ
В первую очередь это снижение межнациональной напряженности. Его Святейшество Далай Лама получил Нобелевскую премию мира за его усилия по прекращению вооруженного конфликта между Индией и Китаем. Россия имеет самую протяженную в мире границу с Китаем - государством, язык и культуру которого мы знаем совершенно недостаточно. Достаточно упомянуть, что объем только буддийской литературы полностью неизвестный западной культуре составляет около 2 миллионов томов. Реализация проекта позволит создать базу взаимопонимания.
Важным следствием реализации проекта может являться снижение языкового барьера и развитие средств перевода и обработки текстов.

----------

Гошка (28.05.2014)

----------


## Центр Риме

Проект понемногу развивается. 
Установили рабочее сотрудничество с проектом www.dhamma.ru 
проект поддежал ACIP - проект созранения и изучения классических буддийских текстов. 
ACIP готов предоставить более 10 000 страниц переводов Сутр на английский язык и словари сопоставлений которые они разработали.
На этой базе возможно проведение сопоставлений переводов словосочетаний с тибетского на санскрит, английский и русский языки.

Также начали проведение семинаров по изучению буддийского канона. 
http://forum.buddism.ru/viewtopic.ph...0bd49437a54356

На базе программы подстрочного перевода проведен словарный разбор и грамматический анализ 3 томов Кангьюра и половины тома Тенгьюра.
В Тенгьюре с помощью Дмитрия Ивахненко начали перевод Самскрита-Асамскрита винишчаи   
Это сутра является энциклопедическим изложением основных положений Абидхармы устанавливает связь между положениями Мадхьямики и воззрениями Тхеравады. Часть текста этой стры является переводом Вимуктимаги с языка Пали. Этот перевод на тибетский позволил сохранить этот текст, так как сам оригинал на Пали утрачен.
Подробнее это описано в теме на форуме "Постижение": http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?topic=312.0

----------

Chhyu Dorje (28.05.2016), Ассаджи (28.05.2016), Владимир Николаевич (28.05.2016)

----------

